# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  XRP - Ripple

## RaginCajun

Just getting into some of this crypto stuff. Looking at XRP. 

Anyone in this one?

----------


## 956Vette

Look elsewhere. XRP is bottom of the barrel.

----------


## Bio-Active

Agree I stick with the top 3. Bitcoin, ether, litecoin and bitcoin cash. Take a look on binance and you can see the current value of all crypto coins

----------


## 956Vette

> Just getting into some of this crypto stuff. Looking at XRP. 
> 
> Anyone in this one?


POS (proof of stake) coins are a trend to watch. XRP, however, is among the most blatant frauds. Popular coins minted out of thin air (besides ripple): Cosmos (ATOM), Tezos (XTZ).

----------


## RaginCajun

Thanks Gents!

----------


## Smokin2020$

XRP fraud and how is that?? DYOR bro before listening to anyone's advice. Everyone has there coins they invest in and then talk trash about all the others. Reason people don't like XRP is because its not decentralized. Which means nothing if your just in crypto to make money. You don't see coins or tokens going belly up anymore as there pretty solid. Its the exchanges and crypto scammers you have to beware of stealing your crypto. 
Doge coin is garbage if you really want to label a bottom barrel coin because it has no practical use but yet its very popular coin and I even hodl doge. Do your own research (DYOR) and trade safely.

----------

